# Need I.D., is this a Brandtii?



## HACKETT (Aug 3, 2004)

is this a juvenille brandtii? or what do you think


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pygopristis Denticulatus Female!









http://www.opefe.com/genusPygopristis.html


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Pygopristis Denticulatus Female!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Id complete...closed.


----------

